# LED Kessil Amazon Sun



## CoffeeLove (Oct 31, 2012)

Forum search

---
I give my fish coffee


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

I run one and love it.


----------



## Patrunkenphat7 (May 11, 2012)

I'm looking into trying out a couple for my 135. A lot of the things I have read or reviews I have seen either haven't had enough time with the Kessil to really talk about results, or they seem a tad biased for one reason or another. 

Everything about this light sounds awesome, but I am just not sure why it isn't more popular.


----------



## puopg (Sep 16, 2012)

Its expensive, terrible spread, too much shimmer, low-medium PAR. For $225. 

I have owned one yes.


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

This is from the Kessil site. The spectrum is typical of white light led meaning it is deficient in somewhat shorter blue light. I would not buy it.








Better lighting for the money can be had a Build My Led.


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

BuildmyLED.com great product (assuming you get the freshwater planted lights). I have 4 of the 30" on my 135gal and it's actually way too much light so last night I rigged them up to be raised off the tank until I can get a jungle growing to use all the light they pump out. I'm seeing a lot of new growth on slow growing plants and as well as crypts right off bat with these LEDs.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

It's fine to promote Build My LED because you enjoy the fixtures but the OP is asking about Kessil.

There are tons of members here om the forum who use Kessil fixtures and have gorgeous tanks. To suggest that they're not worth buying is a little silly.


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

puopg said:


> Its expensive, terrible spread, too much shimmer, low-medium PAR. For $225.
> 
> I have owned one yes.


spread is fine. I have a single over an elos 70 (30x22 footprint) and I have good coverage over the whole area.

I like the shimmer (t5s are sterile in comparison). it definitely takes getting used to if you are just used to fluorescents. Multiple kessils (like you'd have on a bigger tank) would reduce the shimmer. Shimmer as an interesting effect of greater par dynamics.

It all depends on what you are after. I have an open top and the single kessil is there, but not dominating the view like just about any other light source would do. If I wanted to grow a field of stems I'd need 2 kessils, or a different light. You are also stuck with the color (which I like for my non-red tank)(.


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

Steve001 said:


> This is from the Kessil site. The spectrum is typical of white light led meaning it is deficient in somewhat shorter blue light. I would not buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


color rendition is natural and white LEDs grow plants just fine. I've done tests on this years ago.


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

puopg said:


> Its expensive, terrible spread, too much shimmer, low-medium PAR. For $225.
> 
> I have owned one yes.


+1

I did not owe one but I find it expensive and consumes 150W. I would need at least 2 over my 36" long tank, that would cost me 450$ and more, and they would consume 300watts of power. It's a led, but it consumes like a HQI lamp, kind of ridiculous.

There are better leds, less expensive, and consuming less out there.

Michel.


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

Gomer said:


> color rendition is natural and white LEDs grow plants just fine. I've done tests on this years ago.


As far as I know with one exception [plasma lighting] there is not one single source of light that can produce all of the colors of the visible spectrum. One single source of light can grow plants but there are sources of light led to be specific, which can provide all the needs of plants plus provide superb CRI and come very close to matching a color temperature of 5500K.

That depends of you how you want to define _natural looking_. 
I agree that 6700 k _can_ look natural if you compare it to sunlight of the same K temp. Sunlight always has a CRI of 100 no matter the K temp. That is the standard by which all sources of artificial light are measured against. But if you compare it to noon sunlight at 5500K with a CRI of 100 then you'll see a blue shift for the Kessil light. With Build My Led or a DIY approach it is practical to design a light with a K temp of 5500-5900K and a CRI of 98. My suspicion is it may be possible to produce a led light with a K temp of 5500 if yellow leds are used too.

I have a cfl with a K temp of 5500K and a CRI of 93. It produces a white light too, but comparing it to noon sunlight there is a slight blue shift. Oh, and plants grow fine with it but that just makes it an adequate light not a superior source of light. The whole point of lighting for plant growth for us hobbyists is two fold *a*.To simulate as much as practical sunlight at noon and *b*. to produce an esthetically pleasing aquascape. That can be accomplish if all or nearly all visible wavelengths of light are used, multi-color led's allow that practicality. A single led source does not.


----------



## puopg (Sep 16, 2012)

Gomer said:


> spread is fine. I have a single over an elos 70 (30x22 footprint) and I have good coverage over the whole area.
> 
> .


Bust out a PAR meter and check for yourself. 10 inches from the source, I saw 50% reduction in PAR. Kinda expected since it is a point source but its pretty significant.


----------



## jkhchris (Apr 10, 2013)

How are they for red plants? Do they keep there color ?

Chris


----------



## jkhchris (Apr 10, 2013)

micheljq said:


> +1
> 
> I did not owe one but I find it expensive and consumes 150W. I would need at least 2 over my 36" long tank, that would cost me 450$ and more, and they would consume 300watts of power. It's a led, but it consumes like a HQI lamp, kind of ridiculous.
> 
> ...



They are rated at 150W but only use 36W of power.

Chris


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

Steve001 said:


> As far as I know with one exception [plasma lighting] there is not one single source of light that can produce all of the colors of the visible spectrum. One single source of light can grow plants but there are sources of light led to be specific, which can provide all the needs of plants plus provide superb CRI and come very close to matching a color temperature of 5500K.


You're eyes do operate on a continuum. Plants do not operate on just chlorophyll for photosynthesis.


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

jkhchris said:


> They are rated at 150W but only use 36W of power.
> 
> Chris


Ah thank you for the information, this is much better


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

Gomer said:


> You're eyes do operate on a continuum. Plants do not operate on just chlorophyll for photosynthesis.


I believe you didn't understand what I said.


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

Steve001 said:


> I believe you didn't understand what I said.


You covered several topics and I understand them


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

Saw these at the local lfs and i'm not impressed.


----------



## angry starfish (Oct 14, 2007)

my special red ludwig looks brown under my kessil. ovealk I don't really care.for the light. colors are washed out and the reds are lost compared to my t5


----------



## Patrunkenphat7 (May 11, 2012)

I'm surprised people don't like the look of the light in the aquarium. One of the reasons I am interested in this is that the plants looked so much better color than the ones under my T5. My T5 tank in my basement emits soooo much light it just doesn't look that natural to me.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Take a look at this thread as he uses a Kessil and I think it looks great on his tank. I guess it just depends on what you plan on growing and what you like your tank to look like. Not everyone will agree on everything, some people like the looks of t5 and others prefer the shimmer effect you get from MH or leds.


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=177835


----------



## dtejeda.arias (Mar 5, 2013)

Kessil especialize in hydroponics and are mainly known as "spot lights". Great lights if kept within 24in of the surface. I believe a kessil 150 covers a 2x2 area at 24" of the plants to pull potency. What threw me off was when a sales rep tried selling me multiples of their H350 to cover a 4x4 area on a spin rack when one is rated to be suffient for that amount of space. Great lights though just not 100% convienced they are worth the money


----------



## puopg (Sep 16, 2012)

Patrunkenphat7 said:


> My T5 tank in my basement emits soooo much light it just doesn't look that natural to me.


Try one of these. Your room will be filled.


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

ua hua said:


> Take a look at this thread as he uses a Kessil and I think it looks great on his tank. I guess it just depends on what you plan on growing and what you like your tank to look like. Not everyone will agree on everything, some people like the looks of t5 and others prefer the shimmer effect you get from MH or leds.
> 
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=177835


Here's something you missed and likely the reason this tank looks so good.


> The tank is situated in a corner of a room directly under four windows. The room faces east so the tank itself receives direct sunlight a few hours a day in the morning only. The rest of the day, the tank receives indirect light slightly diffused by the window screens.


With sunlight hitting the tank this helps plant growth and also compliments the weaker wavelengths outputted by the Kessil light.


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

Gomer said:


> You covered several topics and I understand them


If you say so.


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

Patrunkenphat7 said:


> . My T5 tank in my basement emits soooo much light it just doesn't look that natural to me.


This could be do to two things *a*. The contrast between a darker environment an an apparently brighter object *b*.The light has a peak in the green portion of the spectrum where visual sensitivity is most acute. Humans perceive greenish-yellowish light as being the most bright compared to other colors.
In short this tank as far as plants are concerned may not be bright at all.


----------



## Patrunkenphat7 (May 11, 2012)

I'm not sure if it's the basement environment or how the lights actually look, but when I saw a Kessil, it looked like the aquarium contained all the light, and it gave off a nice "glow." The T5's feel like the light is being sent everyone in the room. Does that make sense? Again, it could just be because my tank is in the basement.


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

Patrunkenphat7 said:


> I'm not sure if it's the basement environment or how the lights actually look, but when I saw a Kessil, it looked like the aquarium contained all the light, and it gave off a nice "glow." The T5's feel like the light is being sent everyone in the room. Does that make sense? Again, it could just be because my tank is in the basement.


Yes it does, because the Kessil appears to perform like a spotlight.


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

Steve001 said:


> If you say so.


I have a good enough background this stuff to say yes I do say so. If you really wish, I can adress your post point by point, though it would be counter productive to this thread.


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

Gomer said:


> I have a good enough background this stuff to say yes I do say so. If you really wish, I can adress your post point by point, though it would be counter productive to this thread.


Start a new thread and go point by point. It's ok by me.


----------



## puopg (Sep 16, 2012)

IMO, you can better spend your money elsewhere. If you are so inclined on the kessil, get it and if you don't like it, im sure you can find someone to buy it. Then report with pictures and what you think. Obviously, some people really enjoy it, but personally, I did not. This is just my take. I liked the color of the T5's much more than the kessil.


----------



## Patrunkenphat7 (May 11, 2012)

^Was the reason you didn't like it because of color and look only or also results?


----------



## BigTom (Sep 16, 2011)

I recently switched from a 70w halide to the Kessil (second hand).

Overall I like it... it's slightly brighter than the 70w halide (can't imagine it matches a 150w though) visually, but I don't have a PAR meter for a direct comparison.

It's also very small and light, so I can do away with my massive lighting frame. I get sufficient spread to light a 36"x36" shallow tank with a single unit.

Comparison pics (all camera settings identical, white balance set to what matched my visual experience of the room):

70w halide -









Kessil -









The one issue I have with it is the noise from the fan - mine was way too loud to have in a bedroom. I've since undervolted the fan to run at 12v instead of 24v and it's much better, although I am probably reducing the lifespan of the LEDs by some degree as they run hotter. I do think they should have made these the same size as the A350 units in order to fit a much quieter 60mm fan instead of the 40mm tornado in these.


----------



## Patrunkenphat7 (May 11, 2012)

That tank is awesome; thanks for the pics for comparison!


----------



## BigTom (Sep 16, 2011)

Patrunkenphat7 said:


> That tank is awesome; thanks for the pics for comparison!


No problem, hope it's helpful. I do think they're good lights, but with reservations (namely the cost if requiring more than one, and the absurdly loud fan if its somewhere like a bedroom).


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

Awesome tank, is that a 150 amazun model?
You keep this beast in your bedroom? 



BigTom said:


> I recently switched from a 70w halide to the Kessil (second hand).
> 
> Overall I like it... it's slightly brighter than the 70w halide (can't imagine it matches a 150w though) visually, but I don't have a PAR meter for a direct comparison.
> 
> ...


----------

